# Massaging Puppy Ears... Yes or No?



## marbury

Right! If you have a puppy whose ears are not up, what should you do? Half the folks I talk to (and my vet) say "YES!" and the other half (and most of this forum, from what I've read) say "ABSOLUTELY NOT!"

Some say you'll damage the cartilage, others say it increases blood flow. Some breeders encourage you to administer thrice-daily massages and others are horrified if you've touched them at all.

Which is it?! I'd like to settle this once and for all!


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog

It can break down the cartilage,which is trying to grow. When I took any of my puppies to the dog park, I would tape them up with foam hair curler sliced in half. Works great. Careful with which tape you use, use one which doesn't stick to their fur.


----------



## Lucy Dog

Don't massage. Just let it happen naturally or just tape/glue once old enough.

Are you asking about a specific puppy of yours or is this just a general question?


----------



## shepherdmom

I always massage puppy ears. They love the attention, I find it soothing and they have all stood up just fine.  Breeder and vet both recommended.


----------



## NatalieCat

I'm no expert but my vet said to massage them and I did. Katie's ears stood up just fine by 12 weeks


----------



## Elaine

I have never massaged my puppies' ears and don't see the point of it either. I do pet them as they are so soft, but I don't crumple them which will damage the cartilage.


----------



## Courtney

Elaine said:


> I have never massaged my puppies' ears and don't see the point of it either. I do pet them as they are so soft, but I don't crumple them which will damage the cartilage.


 
Same here. Yes, I would lightly pet them but there was no intentional pressure.

I honestly think unless there was an injury they are going to stand or not.


----------



## llombardo

I don't massage the actual ears, but the base of the ears. I have always done this and she loves it.


----------



## lzver

My husband is obsessive over people touching Jake's ears. He lets them alone .... We did that and Jakes were up at 10 weeks.


----------



## marbury

Lucy Dog said:


> Are you asking about a specific puppy of yours or is this just a general question?


No. I have too much experience to worry about ears any more, lol. This is a general question; there's a definite split in which is the 'right' way to do it, so I wanted to see what the ratio is actually like.


----------



## rooandtree

i have a pup with one ear up and one floppy...and i get both responses all the time...dont touch his ears...and massage his ears to build them up...its very confusing


----------



## jade_14

I was always told to touch them as little as possible. I honestly didn't really think much about it though, I just let them do their thing!
Shelby's ears were down when I got her at 8 weeks, and they went up within about 2 weeks after I got her. 
Casey's ears were up when I got him at 9 weeks (they had been up since about 7 weeks), but one went down for about a day the first week I had him, but that's all I saw any down for him!


----------



## wildo

News to me. I played with Pimg's ears (not sure what you mean by "massage the ears") pretty much from the day I brought her home at 8 weeks 3 days old. I mean- how can you resist those things??









Her ears have stood perfectly and I still play with her ears on a daily basis. Maybe I got super lucky...


----------



## shepherdmom

I don't know if this an old thread or what but it won't let me vote. Both breeder and vet told me to massage. I've always done and ears have always gone up. Buddy has a crooked ear but that is from a hematoma surgery as an adult.


----------



## m1953

I don't want to take any chances I am doing something wrong so I leave them alone.


----------



## selzer

The ears are going to go up or they won't. You might want to massage them if they are developing a crease. But I have found that it doesn't seem to matter, if they are going to go up, they will, whether they play rough with their litter mates, or if you pet them etc. If they are not going to go up, they won't, and then you might have to glue. I have a 4 month old now whose sisters' ears are up, but both of hers are down. Maybe I should glue, but I think they will go up on their own. I am waiting.


----------



## huntergreen

interesting thread, i really don't know, but i doubt wolves in the wild get their ears massaged, nor do litter mates get told not to play with each others ears. until i see a "study", i am thinking it won't matter either way.


----------

